# 1950's downtown store front



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Building a new diorama around a 1950's down town store front,it will look similar to this.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

This is what I have completed so far,this entrance was a bear to make, I still have to trim the woodwork in white paint.still need to figure out what to put in the two show Windows.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Got the trim work painted,the glass in the windows and doors,the display Windows and lobby flooring in,wall paper for the window display walls done. Now I need to find some objects to display in the Windows. I'm making chandeliers for both Windows out of treble fish hooks.next update tomorrow evening.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow taking pictures shows all the flaws,I need to redo the molding around the Windows,these 66 year old eyes are not as sharp as they used to be.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Been there - still there. :cheers2:


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Look forward to seeing the finished store - looks a lot like the stores we still have in many of our small towns in the area I live.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Getting close to conclusion worked a long time on this Dio,still need to find items for the display Windows,


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

It's looking great. Nice work.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Almost finished with the shop,just need a sign and items for the show Windows,next I think a barber shop moves in next door.






check out the chandiliers in the Windows made from treble fish hooks.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

bucwheat said:


> Wow taking pictures shows all the flaws,I need to redo the molding around the Windows,these 66 year old eyes are not as sharp as they used to be.


I take pics of every model after I finish it, and some of the closeups really upset me. My eyesight isn't great, so I miss a lot of flaws while building. Then I see a macro cockpit closeup blown up to full screen on my 27" monitor, and, oh boy... :crying:


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

As they say growing old is not for sissies. :cheers2:


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

I like the "chandelier". Great idea.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Well spent all day installing the barber shop,almost finished just need to add some furniture and little things,now I need to figure out where to put it,I have made so many in the past I have no room left,the last three I made I gave away. I think this will be my favorite.


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Time to go downtown as Petula Clark sang many years ago...and the barber shop was one of those great downtown gathering places - could get a haircut, shave and all the gossip you wanted.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice that you are able to find homes for your great work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Diecaster62 (May 14, 2017)

It looks great! Thanks for sharing your work! :thumbsup:


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

*Model Storefront*

If you haven't done one yet...to give us baby boomers a thrill, how about doing a F.W.Woolworths, with an Aurora ad poster in the front window?

Phil


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Sweet. I like the whole thing so far.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Well here is the latest pic ,almost through just need to add some awnings over the barber shop windows and place a BB shop sign in the window,one of these is with the tiny lights on.






,ok ,wrong picture and I can't delete it.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Now,let's try this again


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

And with lights on


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

rhinooctopus said:


> If you haven't done one yet...to give us baby boomers a thrill, how about doing a F.W.Woolworths, with an Aurora ad poster in the front window?
> 
> Phil


Not a bad idea ,but what's an Aurira poster?


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

A poster-size Aurora ad.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

rhinooctopus said:


> A poster-size Aurora ad.


slot cars :cheers2:


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

This has been a fun build but by far the most time building one,here is my next project.


----------

